# Sharjah



## Blackvictoria23 (Sep 9, 2015)

Accepted job in Sharjah and should be there in the next week or 2. What can I expect? and is 10,500AED good or bad?


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

There are a significant amount of posts about salaries, if that is salary & housing etc I think you will find life very difficult, accommodation is expensive here
Best of luck


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Blackvictoria23 said:


> Accepted job in Sharjah and should be there in the next week or 2. What can I expect? and is 10,500AED good or bad?


 Did you not do any research before you accepted the job? It seems to be a bit late to ask these questions now unless you're intending to use them as a basis to rethink your decision. For example, asking if your salary is good or bad - if we all tell you bad. What will you do with that information? What else do you get in your package? That makes a difference to whether the salary is fair.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Blackvictoria23 said:


> Accepted job in Sharjah and should be there in the next week or 2. What can I expect? and is 10,500AED good or bad?


Think anyone would need to know a wee bit more than that to help you - if that's a salary on top of accommodation it's liveable I guess. Sounds similar to a teacher salary for some schools here, so if that's the case and you're single and they give you furnished housing, flight, medical etc i'm sure you'll be fine.

Sharjah is a bit different in some (many?) ways from Dubai or Abu Dhabi, not generally for the better depending where you're coming from.. but I've met a few people who like living there. Good luck!


----------

